

What will be virtual reality's killer app? - coryl
http://coryliu.com/post/98413988932/what-will-be-virtual-realitys-killer-app

======
JSPy
The killer app for VR in my opinion, would be synching into a shared virtual
space. For Gamers this could mean virtual MMORPGs where you get to step into
your favorite realms and interact with not only the environment but other
people. Much like in the world of Sword Art Online, a popular anime where
people enter this MMORPG using Netgear.

But this shared virtual space can go beyond gaming. It can add another
dimension to long distance interactions. like a Skype 2.0.

It can transport you along with hundreds or thousands of other people to
events like Concerts, Plays, or even just to Grandma's for weekly family
gatherings. Granted this is a long way off, but we're taking steps towards it.

~~~
coryl
Yeah, I figured a lot of new content would be a subset of whatever cameras can
already capture. I know that you can capture 3D video with two GoPro's but I
haven't experienced it yet.

